
Ask HN: Very Bad Situation at Work – Need Advice - Throwaway978H
	Dear HackerNews community,
at the moment I&#x27;m facing a very bad situation at work. As a little background, I was contacted by a recruiter from my current employer. Everything went well initially, but then it took more than a month to get the contract (first major red flag). I signed regardless, the alternative would have involved management of close to 25 people ehich I did not want. The first couple of weeks everything was fine, then I had the first situation where my boss didn&#x27;t get a point out of my domain (not his). Then everything went south, he provoked me at evry opportunity, my work turned overnight into shit and it all culminated when he threated me with unspecified consequences should he ever have the impression that he couldn&#x27;t trust me. A follow-up with his superior went nowhere, it was just a misunderstanding and I should self-reflect on my behaviour, I have to stay for the next year at my current team as well. I&#x27;m down on my nerves and my family is suffering. I could afford some time without income, so. What can I do?
======
russianator
Control what you can, look elsewhere for another job, then quit.

If your company is unwilling to change, change your company, find another job.

And priority one is your family!

